# Glock Detail stripping!!!!!!!



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

*Watch me!!!!!*




I just wish they discussed reassembly. Enjoy you Glockaholics.

Can one of you moderators move this to the Glock portion. I got gung-ho when i posted and obviously posted in the wrong spot. 
Thank you.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Thats a slick little vid.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Well Done!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

My personal opinion:

I don't encourage the use of a hammer/mallet to remove the 3 pins. Also, the pins should be removed from left to right, not the other way around.


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> My personal opinion:
> 
> I don't encourage the use of a hammer/mallet to remove the 3 pins. Also, the pins should be removed from left to right, not the other way around.


You have no idea how many pins and bent slide stop levers I have replaced because of that video. Removing the pins from right to left does not matter except for the trigger pin and that is only because of the two grooves for the slide stop lever. You NEVER use a mallet, hammer or anything else to pound the pins out of the receiver.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

I wont be messing with the frame but a detail stipping of the slide is in the definate future. Anything I should be weary of???

After about 2000 rounds it's gonna get the love it deserves. At 1300 so it'll be some time.


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

Anybody can replace the internal parts of a Glock. My daughter can disassemble and then reassemble in a total of 7 minutes. The video should be removed from this site! It is incorrect to use a hammer. The trigger pin should be gently pushed from the left while moving the slide stop lever back and forth. Once the slide stop comes off the pin, it will move the rest of the way with no effort.

If you are uncertain about how to do the detail strip, get a copy of Ptooma Complete Glock Reference Guide. It gives complete photo-documented instructions on disassembly and reassembly. If you have any other questions, just ask them on this site.


----------



## JOMJ87 (Jun 4, 2007)

Here is a better video i have found






Cole


----------



## steve24 (Jul 10, 2007)

JOMJ87 said:


> Here is a better video i have found
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

This is a MUCH better video.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> Also, the pins should be removed from left to right, not the other way around.


 Removed from left to right, and reinstalled from right to left. The Complete Glock Reference Guide has detailed instructions plus photos. Also torture test and such. Everything you wanted to know about a Glock, but were afraid to ask. It is worth the 30 bucks. My opinion.:smt023


----------



## hue001t (Apr 16, 2010)

...


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Everything written out here is 100% correct. (No pretty pictures, though, so you've got to be literate!) 

DISASSEMBLY: PART ONE: How To Completely Disassemble A Glock Pistol - Glock Talk 
REASSEMBLY: PART TWO: How To Reassemble A Completely Broken-Down Glock - Glock Talk


----------

